# Steve Buscemi



## flexkill (Sep 19, 2012)

I have started watching the new season of Boardwalk Empire and after I thought, Man what a great actor Buscemi is. So lets have a Steve Buscemi appreciation thread and discuss the great Steve Buscemi.

You guys love him, hate him, or just don't give a shit haha?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 19, 2012)

Dude, I LOVE Steve Buscemi. One of my favorite actors of all time. I like a lot of his quirky older stuff as well. I even got into the point where I was renting all of his obscure stuff, like Trees Lounge.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 19, 2012)

Steve Buscemi is one of those weirder actors, in that he can only play sort of off roles. He does them fantastically, though, and that's why I love him.


----------



## flexkill (Sep 19, 2012)

Fargo of course so lets just get it out there haha, He was absolutely amazing.

"Things to Do in Denver when you're dead" =Awesome!

Hell I even loved "Ed and his Dead Mother"


----------



## flexkill (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn, I thought there would be more people who liked him than this.....wow.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 20, 2012)

He was in The Sopranos.

Anyone in that is amazing at acting. Except AJ Soprano.. 

/endthread


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 20, 2012)

Steve Buscemi is awesome solely because I saw a thread titled "Steve Buscemi" and didn't give a fuck what it was about... I just knew I had to be there.


----------



## no_dice (Sep 20, 2012)

I've only seen a small portion of his work in movies, but I'm always entertained by him. I'm gonna have to check out more of his stuff.


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 21, 2012)

Shut the fuck up Donnie!


----------



## metallatem (Sep 21, 2012)

Steve Buscemi rules! While Airheads is definitely not one of his best movies, I always thought he reminded me of Rex Brown from Pantera in that role.

Reservoir Dogs is one of my favorites of his.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr Pink


the best guitar player in the world! self taught!


Fuck yeah, Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 21, 2012)

^ 

Crazy eyes...


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 22, 2012)

I always love his cameos in Sandler movies... especially in Billy Madison.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 24, 2012)

Even though it wasn't much at all, I thought he added some great laughs in Youth In Revolt.


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^
> 
> Crazy eyes...


----------



## MstrH (Sep 24, 2012)

Chicks With Steve Buscemeyes


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 24, 2012)

At this thread.

He's amazing in Boardwalk Empire, I didn't know what to expect after only seeing his ridiculous cameo roles, but he really does well.


----------

